# Looking for a French accountant who can speak English



## lisa247 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi,

I lived in France from 2014-2016 and i have received a tax bill that has now been passed on to HMRC. I know that the amount they are asking me to pay is incorrect, but I dont speak French very well and im struggling to figure out how the amount has been calculated. Can anyone help me please?

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What kind of a tax bill is this? (Which then leads to the question, "How do you know it is incorrect?")


----------



## lisa247 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> What kind of a tax bill is this? (Which then leads to the question, "How do you know it is incorrect?")


I dont know, ive just had a letter from HMRC saying i owe France X amount of money. It seems much higher than i expected to be, there were complications as i worked in Switzerland. I just need someone to help me understand how the amount has been calculated. Thanks.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

lisa247 said:


> I dont know, ive just had a letter from HMRC saying i owe France X amount of money. It seems much higher than i expected to be, there were complications as i worked in Switzerland. I just need someone to help me understand how the amount has been calculated. Thanks.


Could the increase over what you expected be due to fines and interest for late payment?

With compound interest they can mount up very quickly.


----------



## lisa247 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nomoss said:


> Could the increase over what you expected be due to fines and interest for late payment?
> 
> With compound interest they can mount up very quickly.


I have a breakdown of what is interest and what is not. At the end of the day im not going to just have over £7000 without being sure that it is correct. I had a PACS with my boyfriend at the time and im not sure if this amount covers his income. I paid my taxes for the first year so this bill should only cover a period of around 6 months before I left France.


----------

